# Hello from Holland



## Dutch_Mischa (Jan 4, 2009)

After watching the site for about half a year, I decided to finaly become an official user. As my name says, I'm Mischa and I'm Dutch. I drive a '99 denim blue coupe with, up to this date, the following MOD's: V6 rear valance, original aero-twin wiper kit, UK left rear light (going for the symetric look) audio-link 5, aftermarket xenon 6000k, a Forge DV and a lot of plans


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dutch_Mischa said:


> After watching the site for about half a year, I decided to finaly become an official user. As my name says, I'm Mischa and I'm Dutch. I drive a '99 denim blue coupe with, up to this date, the following MOD's: V6 rear valance, original aero-twin wiper kit, UK left rear light (going for the symetric look) audio-link 5, aftermarket xenon 6000k, a Forge DV and a lot of plans


Hello mate, welcome to the forum and happy new year 

Post some pics of your car.

cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Dutch_Mischa (Jan 4, 2009)

Just some pics I took (mostly) today. I put in the 3-bar grill (PhantomBlack) and sprayed the headlights in denim blue


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Nice looking TT If you dont mind me saying so


----------

